# Awd 200sx Se-r



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Has anyone with money taken a GTI-R and swapped chasis and put the SR20DET AWD system in a two door coupe? I know you would have to do some modification to make it work or will it work. I just think that would be cool to hang with a WRX or the Evo 8.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

the chassis wont work for it. You are better off taking the money to build the 200sx AWD and buying the Sunny GTi-R and importing it.


----------



## MtbB14 (Sep 22, 2002)

it would take alot of drivetrain mods. But if you have the cash your car would be HARD!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I acctually considered it because I am building my car for road racing, and the AWD setup would be fucking killer. But I have come to the conclusion that after I get my Sentra built I am gonna save strickly for importing a Sunny or Pulsar GTi-R. RHD of course.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

who could we actually go through in order to import the sunny gti-r???? cause i looked into it b 4....poeple at motor-x wont do it.....n e suggestions?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *I acctually considered it because I am building my car for road racing, and the AWD setup would be fucking killer. But I have come to the conclusion that after I get my Sentra built I am gonna save strickly for importing a Sunny or Pulsar GTi-R. RHD of course. *


im doin that same sh*t(wanting to import a GTi-R). i am very interested. keep me informed if you find anything out.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nss200sx said:


> *who could we actually go through in order to import the sunny gti-r???? cause i looked into it b 4....poeple at motor-x wont do it.....n e suggestions? *


Any importer can bring it into the states after you've purchased it.....but, it will not be street legal.
I don't think SlowestRice wants it to be a street car.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

well i dont know of n e importers near y area that could actually get the car...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'm surprised Motorex wouldn't do it. I understand that they'd have to buy three or so just to crash into a wall for US safety people, but still, I don't know what cars they do import other than the skyline and they usually want $50,000+ for that car. 
Using BMW dealer as an example, BMW treats its cars like stages. When your young you get a 3 series, then as you age they move you into a 5 series. Finally when you grow up you adjust to the 7 series. You don't go straight to the 7 series. 
So Motorex should follow the same philosophy. For younger and more money strapped people they should import a turbo AWD nissan that is small. Then as people 'mature' and grow into more money and are happy with the Motorex experience they will move into a Skyline.

seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> When your young you get a 3 series,


I think someone needs to notify BMW that most young people can't afford a $30,000 car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In the Seattle/Tacoma area, we get containers from Japan all the time. 
You find a way to buy the car, and have it shipped obver in a container. It is not street legal, but you can use it at the track.

We have done quite a bit of research on this.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Any importer can bring it into the states after you've purchased it.....but, it will not be street legal.
> I don't think SlowestRice wants it to be a street car. *



Muahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

so is this what we need to make a 200 have AWD?-----> http://classifieds.se-r.net/ForSale...aneous&MachineTypeID=CM1&Description=Exterior
3rd down. dated 12/24/02


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

zeno said:


> *I think someone needs to notify BMW that most young people can't afford a $30,000 car.  *


Yeah,
Tell that to all the foreign students...

Seth


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

some kid in high school got a eclipse and did a supra tailight conversion (dont know if it was turbo) and a whole lot of other body and engine work not to mention a baby blue paint job. Then he got rear ended and bought a new 02 328 or 330 coupe and he works at best buy


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hmm,
> I'm surprised Motorex wouldn't do it. I understand that they'd have to buy three or so just to crash into a wall for US safety people, but still, I don't know what cars they do import other than the skyline and they usually want $50,000+ for that car.
> Using BMW dealer as an example, BMW treats its cars like stages. When your young you get a 3 series, then as you age they move you into a 5 series. Finally when you grow up you adjust to the 7 series. You don't go straight to the 7 series.
> So Motorex should follow the same philosophy. For younger and more money strapped people they should import a turbo AWD nissan that is small. Then as people 'mature' and grow into more money and are happy with the Motorex experience they will move into a Skyline.
> ...



well HELL.. where is my 3 series.. damn that.. WHERE IS MY M5!!!!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *well HELL.. where is my 3 series.. damn that.. WHERE IS MY M5!!!!! *











2000 BMW Hamann E39 6.1 V12::::::::::: YES PLEASE


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

...holy god...

P.S. Well the V12 is nice but its the Factory Angel Eye HID projectors that really make it fast.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... i think i just creamed my pants.. i have to go check myself..


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... i think i just creamed my pants.. i have to go check myself.. *


go here -----> http://www.supercars.net/index-present.html lots of good reasons to cream your pants


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i dont know what i didnt like more.. the Endless POPUPS.. or the fact that there is no car at ALL that starts with an X!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah it help to have some kind of POPUP stopper


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

as far as the kid with the eclipse he probally has the rich parents i want to be. they share the wealth and buy him a lot of shit but still makes him work so he won't be spoiled and know what work is. i believe the swap is possible but for the price u better off buying a WRX or EVO 8. that surprises me motorex won't import one since it is the skyline's lil brother.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *...holy god...
> 
> P.S. Well the V12 is nice but its the Factory Angel Eye HID projectors that really make it fast.  *


anyone know if they make projectors for the sentra with HALOS?? and to anyone who has projectors.. what bulbls are used with the housings..? im gonna make a post of this as well.. Travis


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

ccroaddog said:


> *Has anyone with money taken a GTI-R and swapped chasis and put the SR20DET AWD system in a two door coupe? I know you would have to do some modification to make it work or will it work. I just think that would be cool to hang with a WRX or the Evo 8. *


There are a few posts on this question in the B13 forum,you'd need to do the same basic stuff,so you might want to go read them.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

i was considering the awd path before i simply went fwd sr20det.....its soo expensive for the awd configuration...

my roommate and i were planning on doing the fab work ourselves, and if anybody needs the specs on cutting/welding i think i may still have the notebook with all the measurements and calculations and other little research notes...its pretty indepth, so ill look around in my garage for it....


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

racerdx said:


> *i was considering the awd path before i simply went fwd sr20det.....its soo expensive for the awd configuration...
> 
> my roommate and i were planning on doing the fab work ourselves, and if anybody needs the specs on cutting/welding i think i may still have the notebook with all the measurements and calculations and other little research notes...its pretty indepth, so ill look around in my garage for it.... *



I considered the FWD DET plan as well, but I found the SubFrame and all the running gear, so I desided to go the AWD ways. I am building the car for road racing mainly and I want the best handling possible. I also want the best traction possible if I deside to go drag race it. Yes I know this is gonna cost a fuck load of money, but I know its gonna be worth it to me just to see it done.


Also whats gonna be better than to see a copy of the Sunny GTi-R in the Sentra body form?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey! I just found out that they made a AWD B14 Sunny! Anyone konw anything about them?Technical drawing,undercar photo,anything?Please!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Hey! I just found out that they made a AWD B14 Sunny! Anyone konw anything about them?Technical drawing,undercar photo,anything?Please! *



The Sunny and the Pulsar are the same car. All I can find is one site that just lists the Sunny as being 4WD with the pics of the Sentra. The Sunny B14 as far as I know has the tails of a G20 we have here and the Front end of the Sentra/200sx. If you can find more info on a 4WD b14 then let me know. The more info the better to help me out on this. I bet if we all research together we can build a few bad ass AWD B14's.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Believe it or not,they are actually 2 different cars!The JDM Sunny is like our Sentra,but the Pulsar is a completely different car. They are similar mechanically and dimensionally but not the same car.The RNN14 Sunny GTiR was actually the same car as a Pulsar GTiR but sold in europe.In the Japanese market both names are sold,but are different models.The Pulsar is a Hatchback(looks kinda like a VW Golf GTi) while the Sunny is a 4 door sedan.There is also Sunny ATTESSA sold in the Japanese market(B13 chassis) which is virtually identical(cosmetically) to a USDM Sentra 4 door(2 doors weren't available in Japan).If you search through my homepage you'll find 2 links to European GTiR sites that I would suggest looking at.I also have many of my ideas for the AWD Sentra posted on one of my pages there too(My Nissan RWD swap page,I think).Plus,one of the "Ask Sarah" columns in Nissan Performance Mag's website has a good diagram of the complete ATTESSA setup on it-print it out!Print as much info as you can and make a notebook of it! Take notes!That's how I have gotten all my info.That's all for now!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Believe it or not,they are actually 2 different cars!The JDM Sunny is like our Sentra,but the Pulsar is a completely different car. They are similar mechanically and dimensionally but not the same car.The RNN14 Sunny GTiR was actually the same car as a Pulsar GTiR but sold in europe.In the Japanese market both names are sold,but are different models.The Pulsar is a Hatchback(looks kinda like a VW Golf GTi) while the Sunny is a 4 door sedan.There is also Sunny ATTESSA sold in the Japanese market(B13 chassis) which is virtually identical(cosmetically) to a USDM Sentra 4 door(2 doors weren't available in Japan).If you search through my homepage you'll find 2 links to European GTiR sites that I would suggest looking at.I also have many of my ideas for the AWD Sentra posted on one of my pages there too(My Nissan RWD swap page,I think).Plus,one of the "Ask Sarah" columns in Nissan Performance Mag's website has a good diagram of the complete ATTESSA setup on it-print it out!Print as much info as you can and make a notebook of it! Take notes!That's how I have gotten all my info.That's all for now! *



Your right about them being 2 differant cars. 1 reason you are wonrg but still right about. Yes the GTi-R Pulsar and GTi-R Sunny are the same car. Both have the same wheels base as the B13's we have. The Sunny B14 is the same as ours, but they have differant tails. The Pulsar also has the B14 chassis as well in Austrailia. They both have differant taisl which are the same as the Infinity G20 we have, but both have the same front ends as our B14's. Now all I can find is one site that states they have a B14 4WD Sunny for sale which has a pic of the US spec Sentra for there car. Maybe I am wrong and some other countries have the same tails as our Sentra's, but from what I have seen, most have the G20 style tails, or also known as the Primera.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I read another thread in the forum that talked about an AWD B14,and I was trying to get some more info on it,thanks for the clarification.One thing puzzles me though,why did Nissan use 3 different chassis codes if they all share the same basic chassis(i.e. P chassis-primera,N chassis-pulsar hatchback,RNN14 chassis GTiR,B chassis-Sentra )?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *I read another thread in the forum that talked about an AWD B14,and I was trying to get some more info on it,thanks for the clarification.One thing puzzles me though,why did Nissan use 3 different chassis codes if they all share the same basic chasis? *



I would like to see where you read it. If it is true then that would be awsome. I know in the B13 section I stated that I will be attemting to use the Sunny AWD sub frame to adapt to my B14, with major work intended. If it is on anouther forum then please show me. I would like to see a forum strictly for Sunny's and Pulsar's to get more info from guys in other countries.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm sorry but I can't seem to remember where it was.I posted a question about the AWD on it(within the last 2 hours)but the thread itself wasn't about the AWD.The guy was asking about where to find a service manual for the thing,I think he was in Trinidad and had just got the car from an importer.Had a GA15 in it.


----------



## SilverBallSpecV (Feb 7, 2003)

If anyone wants a 93 Pulsar GTi-R, I have one for sale. Email me for details.
Thanks


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *I would like to see where you read it. If it is true then that would be awsome. I know in the B13 section I stated that I will be attemting to use the Sunny AWD sub frame to adapt to my B14, with major work intended. If it is on anouther forum then please show me. I would like to see a forum strictly for Sunny's and Pulsar's to get more info from guys in other countries. *


as you wish.....



these guys are gods to me.... Travis


http://www.gtiroc.com


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

some day my friends.... some day.. Travis


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

If someone is interested y have two pulsar gti-r build by NME (nissan motorsports europe)for sale. Both are left hand drive.
Both engines are group N spec. some upgrades have been made to engine gearbox. Roll cage by NME AP brakes Sparco EVO 2 seats ..... ready to start a gravel event


[email protected]


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

wouldn't this post be better placed in the classifieds?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

ccroaddog said:


> *some kid in high school got a eclipse and did a supra tailight conversion (dont know if it was turbo) and a whole lot of other body and engine work not to mention a baby blue paint job. Then he got rear ended and bought a new 02 328 or 330 coupe and he works at best buy *


He probably only works there because his parents own Best Buy! And they're feeding his car habit/addiction


----------



## crashjust4kix (May 9, 2003)

I'm interested in these projects too, so any info anyone wants to email would be greatly appreciated. I always thought the nx would've been just as common as the dsm triplets if it had come factory with a det/awd combo. might as well try to build one. maybe try to find a 70/30 or adjustable center dif from one of the euro-based tuners while I'm at it. imagine a b13 hangin sideways on drift day at the local track.....all 4 wheels a' spinnin'... what a vision. it must be done...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm beginning to think no one will ever do it.We're all either too poor,too lazy ,too smart or some combination of the three to ever try it!


----------



## $$$GFK$$$ (Dec 1, 2009)

*its not hard to make a 200sx se-r awd*

i have a nissan 200sx se-r with a gtir pulsar engine in it right now and it is sitting on a front wheel drive transmition that was already in the car i just upgraded the cluth and fly wheel, it will cost me 5000$ to put in the awd transmistion knuckles custom rear axle, down side is wont pass emissions with the japan awd ecu, right now i have a japan engine straight swaped into an american car useing an american ecu and it will still pass emissions but has governer. the sr20 is a universal engine for most nissans it can sit on rear wheel drive trans in a 180sx 240sx 200sx, it will bolt right into a 200sx se-r and use an american harness and ecu but be limited. people think it just wont work and will blow up on wrong ecu but the engine that comes out of the 200sx se-r is an sr20 with smaller injectors all that happens is if your ecu detects their is more fuel going into the car it will add more air. hope this helps someone i just found this forum it may be way outdated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow talk about Old thread alert !!!!
I saw some GTi-R's for sale already in the US and titled. about 9-10K US.


----------

